# First Big Trip



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

See full report on MD/DE board

This is gonna be a pros/cons kayak specific report:

Weather: 70 degree water temp, NE winds, 10mph-gusts of 30mph, slight drizzle.

Yak: Hobie Mirage Revolution 13'6

Location: Cape Henlopen State Park, DE


Getting moving was not a problem at all. I tried a 3lb. claw anchor but was still moving at a good clip. Coming in, the waves were hittin' 3-4 foot. Got wet but never felt scared or close to dumping. Landed on a beach that is real shallow and came in sideways and managed not to spill.

Pros: Awesome speed and tracking. Cut right thru the waves, minimal wetness other than the 4footers and rain. Comfortable seat. Always felt safe.

Cons: I supose these aren't so much cons as they are unresolved problems. I was cuttin my bait on the 8" hatch lid in between my legs. There has got to be a better solution (other than cutting it before you go out because I didn't have bait at home). Also, fish storage. Still haven't figured this one out. I purchased the ICE CUBE cooler at Dick's and it fits perfectly in my rear storage area. But I would need to pick either the cooler or the milk crate, because both don't fit. Not too big of a fan of that soft cooler that goes on you front hatch. Other than that, good trip, felt safe, will yak again!!!!


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

you guys forgot to invite me!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

e-mag said:


> you guys forgot to invite me!



DOH!!!!!!!! Sorry bud. That was totally my fault. I not only needed to get ready for me, I needed to make sure the 2 newbies wouldn't get killed out there!!!! Sorry again, we'll get you one of these days.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

FnC, most guys I know fish from yak with lures and live baits and they keep their catch on the stringer. So cooler is not really needed. I'm no yakker, but cutting in the yak and leave a trail of blood in the shark invested water to your feet aint my kinda fishing. Althou I wear baitbox wading in the same water.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

The whole stringer thing would worry me more than cutting up bait. Many fish you hook, especially hook oddly or deep, bleed so a stringer full of bleeding fish ain't the ticket either.

What is needed is a towable catch holding yak like device. A small square floating thing that won't tip over in 3-4 waves. pull it close toss the fish in and let drift away again. Someone come up with this please! It would be great for 'Socialistic' fishing event (I think I get y'alls use of the term now  )


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> What is needed is a towable catch holding yak like device. A small square floating thing that won't tip over in 3-4 waves. pull it close toss the fish in and let drift away again.


Doug,

The only flaw I see is this. Suppose you throw 2 spots in there, then you catch a nice 20'' blue and toss it in. By the time you're done, you'll be left with a blue and 2 skeletons!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Doug,
> 
> The only flaw I see is this. Suppose you throw 2 spots in there, then you catch a nice 20'' blue and toss it in. By the time you're done, you'll be left with a blue and 2 skeletons!!!


Datz OK ... more bones for da Soup


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> The whole stringer thing would worry me more than cutting up bait. Many fish you hook, especially hook oddly or deep, bleed so a stringer full of bleeding fish ain't the ticket either.
> 
> What is needed is a towable catch holding yak like device. A small square floating thing that won't tip over in 3-4 waves. pull it close toss the fish in and let drift away again. Someone come up with this please! It would be great for 'Socialistic' fishing event (I think I get y'alls use of the term now  )


Actually, I bought something like what you are describing. Haven't tried it out on the water, but it's called a coleman cooler float. Here's a pic.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for bringing it you butt. I understand that in hindsight we really didn't need it b/c we didn't catch anything . . . but maybe you could have let me in on that nifty little thing!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Thanks for bringing it you butt. I understand that in hindsight we really didn't need it b/c we didn't catch anything . . . but maybe you could have let me in on that nifty little thing!!!!


What are you talking about! You seen it already. I got it the last time we went to catch spiny whelks. Dang those things get heavy!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

e-mag said:


> you guys forgot to invite me!


Doh, indeed! Sorry we forgot to contact you E.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

are you guys ready for round #2? i'm headed there this weekend(fri-sun).


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

fishbait said:


> Actually, I bought something like what you are describing. Haven't tried it out on the water, but it's called a coleman cooler float. Here's a pic.


Fish, let us know how much that slows your paddling. Looks like a good solution if it don't interfere too much.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

can't fish today said:


> Fish, let us know how much that slows your paddling.


Um. Uh. Yeah. How much it slows his paddling down? It may speed him up . . . in the direction that the current is flowing.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

can't fish today said:


> Fish, let us know how much that slows your paddling. Looks like a good solution if it don't interfere too much.



Don't worry about it slowing Fishbait down, that cooler will probably be empty at the end of the trip anyways  

E-mag, got a wedding to go to this weekend, but I would've jumped at it. I learned a TON about fishing CHSP. Usually I just check the tides and weather and think that I've done research. CHSP is a place where wind direction, water temps, and clarity come into play much more than the places I normally fish. Wind from a certain direction can either make or break your trip and it could be the difference between the trip I just had versus eating flounder for the next week


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I look forward to learning from you all.

I have to admit I would not have made that trip if it was my first time or two on a yak. I plan to stay in calm waters during some daylight for awhile before I get too adventurous. 3-4' waves is rough water in a yak!

I am surprised no one started chumming up them blues :--|


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

One word: "DRAMAMINE"

Every 3 hours like clockwork. Worked like a charm . . . not 1 "reversal of fortune".


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> One word: "DRAMAMINE"
> 
> Every 3 hours like clockwork. Worked like a charm . . . not 1 "reversal of fortune".


more chum = more fish ...make sure you had some thing good like spagetti the nite b4 

glad ur gettin n2 the yak scene.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Don't worry about it slowing Fishbait down, that cooler will probably be empty at the end of the trip anyways


Hey, ice is heavy too..... :redface:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

e-mag said:


> you guys forgot to invite me!


I was looking forward to seeing you there .. You are the only one of the bunch I actually talked with while Okimavich debated with his self about how much nicer I appear in person  

It was a pleasure to meet you all and I hope you come back this way soon. 

By the way I went out last night to retrieve my anchor and failed for hours but ended up with a nice limit of flounder and my friend Steve (Righthook) got 2 nice trout at 20" and 16".. 
So glad you took what you brought back with you and things are back to norm No wind and water clarity was about 4 foot easy. I am sure if the conditions had been like that when you were here you'd all wish you came earlier and could stay later .. Hopefully next time. Tom


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> I was looking forward to seeing you there .. You are the only one of the bunch I actually talked with while Okimavich debated with his self about how much nicer I appear in person
> 
> It was a pleasure to meet you all and I hope you come back this way soon.
> 
> ...



DOH!!!! I knew we were cursed  Stupid Fishbait and all his talk about how much more ice we'll need, if the coolers are big enough, blah, blah blah!!!! I'll leave him in MD next time!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> DOH!!!! I knew we were cursed  Stupid Fishbait and all his talk about how much more ice we'll need, if the coolers are big enough, blah, blah blah!!!! I'll leave him in MD next time!!!!


ROTFLMAO!!!! How about those two big nets we bought at the last minute and changed out the netting part so we could land even bigger fish! Hahahahahaha...........


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Tom,

Congrats on the catches. I'm glad we took the skunk back with us. Hopefully we can reverse the curse next trip. 

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

chump said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> Congrats on the catches. I'm glad we took the skunk back with us. Hopefully we can reverse the curse next trip.
> 
> ...


Lets just hope for better weather so we can actually fish the area and find some real fish


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

e-mag said:


> are you guys ready for round #2? i'm headed there this weekend(fri-sun).


Really? I am sending you me #s . I hope the rain holds off or atleast the winds.We can fish in the rain with no problem but the wind is a B!tch.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I won't be able to make it out this weekend guys. Sorry. :redface:


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

Tom , It looks like a weekend fishing trip. I just have to clean the house for the wify. Anybody going there this weekend?


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

darn you people. you make me want to go throw money into a 12 foot hole in the water then go hunt you all down so i can learn this seemingly glorious art of yak fishing =] :fishing:   :redface: :--|


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

redneckfisherman said:


> darn you people. you make me want to go throw money into a 12 foot hole in the water then go hunt you all down so i can learn this seemingly glorious art of yak fishing =] :fishing:   :redface: :--|


Naw, a boat is a hole in the water. A yak doesn't have all that extra stuff that can break, no slips fees, no insurance. Just do it!!!!


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

haha


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Launch fees, yet another gadget to buy/install, need to get "yak gear" (different than "surf gear" or "pier gear"), transportation system, hit on your fuel efficiency . . .

A hole in the water? Maybe not, but still money spent.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey RNF,

Ha!! There's nothing glorious about the way we yak.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

chump said:


> Hey RNF,
> 
> Ha!! There's nothing glorious about the way we yak.


What's that line from 'Ice Age' again "... your hangin' with the WBB now ... dignity has got nothing to do with it"


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Launch fees, yet another gadget to buy/install, need to get "yak gear" (different than "surf gear" or "pier gear"), transportation system, hit on your fuel efficiency . . .
> 
> A hole in the water? Maybe not, but still money spent.


All right Mr. Negative


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> What's that line from 'Ice Age' again "... your hangin' with the WBB now ... dignity has got nothing to do with it"


haha if you went surf fishing with me and my buds we would probably make you guys look good :redface:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

redneckfisherman said:


> haha if you went surf fishing with me and my buds we would probably make you guys look good :redface:


Maybe me and Fingers, but I bet Oki can give anyone a run for their money in the ugly department!


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Glad to see you guys can do many trips together. Last time we met was in OC.. I really hope we can fish together sometime. I just moved to another job, so I guess still in 6 mos probation... 
Probably in October for togging, since I don't have yak to fish those flatties!!


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

You guys ain't right


----------

